# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  لبرازيلي جيلبرتو سيلفا يترك الآرسنال وينضم إلى باناثينايكوس

## king of love

كمل لاعب خط الوسط البرازيلي جيلبرتو سيلفا إنتقاله إلى صفوف فريق باناثينايكوس اليوناني قادما من نادي آرسنال الإنجليزي مقابل صفقة بلغت قيمتها 1 مليون جنيه إسترليني (1.5 مليوي يورو) .

و وقع جيلبرتو (31 عاما) اليوم الخميس عقدا مدته 3 سنوات مع الفريق اليوناني منهيا بذلك مسيرة إمتدت على مدار 6 سنوات مع النادي اللندني .

وكان الدولي البرازيلي قد إنضم لصفوف آرسنال في صيف 2002 بعد مساهمته بإحراز كأس العالم 2002 مع منتخب بلاده , وشارك مع فريق المدفعجية في 244 مباراة وأحرز 24 هدفا وحقق معه لقب الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز موسم 2003/2004 وكذلك لقب كأس إنجلترا مرتين أعوام 2003 و 2005 .

وقال جيلبرتو بعد توقيع العقد :
" أنا متعطش لإحراز المزيد من الألقاب , آتيت لليونان لأن لدي طموحات كبيرة وهي تتفق مع طموحات الفريق " .

وأضاف سيلفا الذي سيصبح اللاعب الأعلى أجرا في اليونان :
" أنا متأكد أننا سوف نتأهل إلى دور المجموعات من دوري أبطال أوروبا , باناثينايكوس هو الفصل الجديد في مشواري مع كرة القدم وأعتقد أنه سيكون الأكثر نجاحا " .

وسيلتحق لاعب آرسنال السابق بالمدرب الهولندي هنك تين كيت الذي تعاقد معه باناثينايكوس الشهر الماضي , وسبق لهنك كيت في المواسم الأربع الأخيرة أن شغل منصب مدرب أجاكس الهولندي والمدرب المساعد لبرشلونه الاسباني وتشلسي الإنجليزي .

----------


## Hussain.T

خبر حلو 

يسلمو ع الطرح

تحياتي

----------


## LUCKY

انا هذا اللاعب ما احسه ينفع للارسنال 

مستواه عادي جداً 

يسلموا

----------


## king of love

يسلموووووووووووووووووو ع المرور

----------

